# Massey People



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

any body out there with massey's or did they all turn green?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*massey*

hey l'm a massey harris guy my step father left me a massey 20 and a johndeere 212 l like them both they r grate tractors but the massey needs work


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brian _
> *any body out there with massey's or did they all turn green? *


Not yet. My "next tractor" will probably be a 135 though.


----------



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome Jbetts Glad to have you along


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*thanks*

thanks Brian :thumbsup: 


Jbetts13 :driving:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*thanks*

thanks Brian :thumbsup: 


Jbetts13 :driving:


----------



## jasvine (Mar 1, 2014)

Brian said:


> any body out there with massey's or did they all turn green?


Hey Brian. Love Massey's and proud to say I've just scored a little ripper. Needs a little work. Nothing major, she purrrrs like a kitten. Was sitting for months without being touched and she started as soon as the key was touched. Would love to know what year it is as the serial number is missing.


----------



## Weegie (May 28, 2013)

Mine's a 152. Love it.


----------



## mentzman (Mar 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## mentzman (Mar 28, 2014)

I have a massey but I don't know a thing about it all I know is its a massey Harris ferguson to-35 1955 serial number 161797 could anyone help me and tell me what I have?


----------

